# They have Chuck Norris we have Schalk Burger



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I noticed that Chuck didn't come to the rescue last night...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> I noticed that Chuck didn't come to the rescue last night...


Chuck and Spidy was out shopping for Schalk Burger pajamas:wink:.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard that McDonald create a new Schalk Burger for extra power.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I just hope they teach Schalk how and when to pass the ball.

He is a very frustrating player when it comes to this aspect of the game.

But the highlight for me was when NGWENYA gave Habana a wake up call. That was worth it.:darkbeer:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> I just hope they teach Schalk how and when to pass the ball.
> 
> He is a very frustrating player when it comes to this aspect of the game.
> 
> ...


I agree on the whole passing thing.

But I believe they expect of him to storm the opposition, take two ore three defenders to ground with him, set up the phases etc. 

I liked what I saw of him last night, from the 8th-man position I saw him running at the opposition a lot more effectively.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> I heard that McDonald create a new Schalk Burger for extra power.




Thanks Frank :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I must agree with Gerhard. If Schalk passed the ball we could have had another try or two. Poor Ndungani could have rested on the bench.

That Ngwenya character does run like hell. A rugby ball is about the same size as a dvd player though...


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

When the boogey man goes to sleep at night he checks his closet for Schalk Burger.

Schalk Burger counted to infinity - twice.

When Schalk Burger does a push up he isn't lifting himself, he is pushing the earth down.

Schalk Burger can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.

Schalk Burger doesn't wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.

Schalk Burger gave the Mona Lisa that smile.

Schalk Burger can slam a revolving door.

Schalk Burger doesn't get frost bite, Schalk bites frost.

There is no theory of evolution, just a list of creatures that Schalk Burger has allowed to live.

(taken from the Chuck Norris facts website and modified a little :wink


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

RayDando said:


> When the boogey man goes to sleep at night he checks his closet for Schalk Burger.
> 
> Schalk Burger counted to infinity - twice.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> ........But the highlight for me was when NGWENYA gave Habana a wake up call. That was worth it.:darkbeer:
> 
> Gerhard


yup that was some foot work/pace  .....Habana had no chance :embara:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Give him a new nick " Hulk Burger "


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Give him a new nick " Hulk Burger "


That's what they call me, BULK Burger... oh you said HULK Burger... :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

RayDando said:


> That's what they call me, BULK Burger... oh you said HULK Burger... :wink:


After this pic I know why:wink:
Looks like you socks are very closefitting:zip:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Just looking at the photo I've gained a few pounds!
That chicken does look good though.:tongue:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

ASG said:


> Just looking at the photo I've gained a few pounds!
> That chicken does look good though.:tongue:


That's a pic of me!
I am going to have to have a few words with Bushkey about posting pics of me on the net without permission... :wink:
What can I say, I like my chicken and my :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

RayDando said:


> That's a pic of me!
> I am going to have to have a few words with Bushkey about posting pics of me on the net without permission... :wink:
> What can I say, I like my chicken and my :darkbeer:


Sorry Raymond:embara:

I take this picture here in again because as a homage to " Bulk Burger "
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bulk*



RayDando said:


> That's what they call me, BULK Burger... oh you said HULK Burger... :wink:


BULKY,
You mousedog we are not going to shoot on Thurs ,Belinda's bow needs some tuning.Will still have a few cold ones though.My FOBS is flying nicely since I have corrected the timing.
Good luck(I will not say Bulky furr burger)jy sal my dood bliksem
Philip


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Sorry Raymond:embara:
> 
> I take this picture here in again because as a homage to " Bulk Burger "
> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


No worries Frank :wink:
I see that face every time I look in the mirror so I am used to it by now.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> BULKY,
> You mousedog we are not going to shoot on Thurs ,Belinda's bow needs some tuning.Will still have a few cold ones though.My FOBS is flying nicely since I have corrected the timing.
> Good luck(I will not say Bulky furr burger)jy sal my dood bliksem
> Philip


Philip, those FOBS may fly like SOBS but they still look silly to me.
Bulky fur Burger... I have been called worse 
See you for cold ones on Thursday.


----------

